# Máy sưởi dầu cân đối nhiệt



## laodaigia (5/1/19)

Cung cấp nhiều mẫu mã máy dầu: Fujie,Delonghi Tiross sử dụng nhiên liệu là dầu, tuy nhiên trong cả quá trình sử dụng hoàn toàn ko phải thay thế dầu vì vậy bạn biết không máy có chức năng xoay vòng nhiên liệu. Chỉ việc cắm điện và sử dụng thôi nhá.




Máy Sưởi Dầu Tiross 13 Thanh TS-926
Công suất: 2500-2900W
có khả sấy khô quần áo trong ngày thời tiết ẩm hay mưa
Chế độ nhiệt: 3 chế độ nhiệt
chức năng tự động điều chỉnh, Xem kỹ máy sưởi dầu là cân đối nhiệt độ trong phòng đảm bảo độ nóng vừa phải
Số thanh nhiệt: 13
Cơ chế hoạt động không đốt cháy oxy, giữ cân bằng độ ẩm trong phòng, giúp da không bị khô và tạo sự thoải mái chơ co thể khi sử dụng.
Chỉnh nhiệt độ: Núm xoay
có thể nhanh chóng hong khô tã em bé vào mừa mưa.
Hộp đựng nước tạo ẩm
Thể hiện được phong cách sống tiện nghi của người sử dụng






Máy sưởi dầu Saiko OR-5211T
- Công suất 2300W, Turbo 400W
Điện áp220V
- Diện tích thích hợp 20m2
Thời hạn bảo hành18tháng
được thiết kế bởi các chuyên gia hàng đầu, kiểm tra chất lượng bởi các kỹ sư dày dạn kinh nghiệm và được bảo hành theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế.
- Lò sưởi ấm dùng dầu gồm 11 thanh sưởi
- Hoạt động theo cơ chế làm ấm không khí dần dần
Công suất 2300W
-Kiểu dáng đẹp dễ trang trí
- Không đốt cháy oxy trong phòng, thích hợp với gia đình có con nhỏ
- Lò còn được trang bị bộ khung phơi quần áo kèm theo để bạn dùng sấy khô quần áo trong thời tiết ẩm ướt.




​Máy Sưởi Dầu Thế Hệ Mới FujiE
Kích thước sản phẩm: 57.5cm x 15cm x 60cm
cực kì an toàn khi sử dụng đối với người già, trẻ nhỏ.
o Ba mức công suất/Công suất cực đại: 800/1200/2000W-2000W(max)
o Màu sắc: Vàng/Đen Có bánh xe và tay nắm thuận tiện di chuyển, có giá phơi tiện lợi.
o Kích thước đóng thùng: 60.5cm x 16.5cm x 66.0cm
o Có thêm 1 giá hâm nóng thực phẩm, hâm trà, cafe cần làm nóng trước khi dùng
có màn hình LED hiển thị nhiệt độ, khóa bảng điều khiển, chế độ ECO tiết kiệm điện và điều khiển từ xa
o Trọng lượng SP /trọng lượng cả bao bì : 12/ 13.2 Kg
o Có hộp chứa tinh dầu thơm
o Hộp chứa dây gọn gàng, an toàn
Tiêu chuẩn chất lượng đạt được: GS (Đức), CE (Châu âu), EMC


----------



## thaisakura (13/8/19)

> Máy Sưởi Dầu Tiross 13 Thanh TS-926
> Công suất: 2500-2900W
> có khả sấy khô quần áo trong ngày thời tiết ẩm hay mưa



Máy sưởi dầu tiross của Ba Lan nhỉ bạn, bạn cho mình thông tin trang website của bạn để tham khảo cụ thể thêm các sản phẩm của bên bạn khác xem đi với ạ.


----------

